

Ask HN: Where to sell a product/codebase (almost developed)? - vijayr

I&#x27;ve a friend who made a software product, but is planning to move on.  She wants to sell - I&#x27;m not sure of the revenue, or the number of customers.  She&#x27;s got a developer working for her, and most of the development is done.<p>Other than Flippa, is there a place where she can sell? She is also okay with partnering up with someone.  The software serves the home renovation niche.
======
mod
Sideprojectors is the other place I've heard of:
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home)

What general role does she need from her partner?

~~~
vijayr
this is a much more serious project, not a side project. I know she has a
developer who worked on it for months.

She has a few customers (I believe, who prepaid) - she's looking for new
customers, so if someone can help her with that, she might bring them on as a
partner.

------
AznHisoka
Not really. Unless it's something static like a website, the owners need
someone who they can rely on if something goes wrong.

